# Renewal time for my R35



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Renewal due in 08 Jan, best quote so far is £980 with Performance Direct.

Who can quote me happy? 

2013 GTR Premium 
4k miles a year
Male 35 years
10 years NCB
15 years license
Post TW14

Also interested in multi-car policy

2nd car
2002 BMW 530d
8k miles a year


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm at the same boat but getting £1,500 quotes... I hate insurance on these cars


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

You could do worse in comparison to other performance oriented cars.
1 500 £ would depend on a lot of factors.
They bumped me down a 100£ when I asked if I don't get a discount with an angry dog ,lots of weapons and a keen attitude towards would be car thieves.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Sky insurance £860 stage 4.25 03303 331250


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi AdnanK, 

Have you tried us yet? We're very competitive, particularly when it comes to GTR insurance. Please give Jeremy a call on 0845 618 5306 or jump on over to our online quote request form: https://www.keithmichaels.co.uk/get-a-quote/index.php?view=step1 and someone will get back to you. 

Many thanks, 

Matt


----------



## H14FUL (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm 38 with 10years NCB. 2009 stage 4.25. Mines £592 with 1st Central. It was cheaper to put the missis on and to say its parked on the road at the front of the house. It does have a tracker on so not sure how much difference that makes.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

4k miles a year?? hardly worth it! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Mattv868 (Jan 10, 2015)

I go through A-Plan, who put insure me with Marker Study. £800 ish from memory, stage 4.25, all mods declared, tracker fitted, garaged overnight, and i'm all clean apart from a recent NON fault (no claim with them) right off.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Keith Michaels said:


> Hi AdnanK,
> 
> Have you tried us yet? We're very competitive, particularly when it comes to GTR insurance. Please give Jeremy a call on 0845 618 5306 or jump on over to our online quote request form: https://www.keithmichaels.co.uk/get-a-quote/index.php?view=step1 and someone will get back to you.
> 
> ...


Ill drop a call later today. 

Do you guys to multi-car policies?


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

Give the AIB team a call on 02380 268351, we insure GTR's and Skylines every day and would love to give you a quotation.

We also offer healthy multi car discounts if you have more than one vehicle.

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

This may help mate


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

AdnanK said:


> Ill drop a call later today.
> 
> Do you guys to multi-car policies?


We do indeed. Let me know if you need anything else. 

Matt


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Still waiting for a call back from Jeremy, he was busy with another customer when I called.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Adnank, 

Please could you private message me your contact number so I can pass it on to Jeremy and ask him to chase up? 

Many thanks, 

Matt


----------



## dav134 (Dec 22, 2014)

My car is a 10 plate standard car, i am 29, 9 years ncb paying £580 with hastings direct. 

I used go compare to get quotes


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Keith Michaels said:


> Hi Adnank,
> 
> Please could you private message me your contact number so I can pass it on to Jeremy and ask him to chase up?
> 
> ...


Never got a call back, did you get my PM Matt? Called Jeremy directly but again couldn't get hold of him.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

AdnanK said:


> Never got a call back, did you get my PM Matt? Called Jeremy directly but again couldn't get hold of him.


Morning AdnanK, 

I did indeed, I've dropped Jeremy an email asking him to chase up this morning so he should be in touch soon. 

If not let me know and I'll give him a call. 

Many thanks, 

Matt


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Keith Michaels said:


> Morning AdnanK,
> 
> I did indeed, I've dropped Jeremy an email asking him to chase up this morning so he should be in touch soon.
> 
> ...


Okay, will do.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Matt, missed a call from Jeremy, I'll follow up.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Renewed with Admiral, initially they quote £2100, but finally agreed they would mirror my no claims to match the GTR, £1500 for both my GTR and BMW 530D 

AIB tried, but so far could only get me to £2300.

Keith M - I gave up with these guys, could never get hold of Jeremy and follow throught with a quote, I'm just too impatient.


----------

